# UEFA Champions Lg Qualies 24-25 August



## OddsPoster (Aug 21, 2010)

24 Aug 17:45 Anderlecht v Partizan Belgrade  1.61 3.60 5.00 +53  
24 Aug 17:45 Hapoel Tel Aviv v FC Salzburg  1.90 3.40 3.60 +53  
24 Aug 17:45 Sampdoria v Werder Bremen  2.05 3.30 3.25 +53  
24 Aug 17:45 Sevilla v Braga  1.36 4.50 7.00 +53  
24 Aug 17:45 Sheriff Tiraspol v Basel  2.50 3.25 2.60 +53  
25 Aug 17:45 Ajax v Dynamo Kiev  1.80 3.30 4.20 +53  
25 Aug 17:45 Auxerre v Zenit St Petersburg  2.37 3.25 2.75 +53  
25 Aug 17:45 FC Copenhagen v Rosenborg  1.80 3.30 4.20 +53  
25 Aug 17:45 MSK Zilina v Sparta Prague  2.50 3.25 2.60 +53  
25 Aug 17:45 Tottenham v Young Boys  1.25 5.50 9.00 +53


----------



## BgFutbol (Aug 23, 2010)

Anderlecht v Partizan Belgrade 

Anderlecht takes on Partizan from Serbia in a decisive match, the winner will play in the group stage of the Champions league. The loser will have to play in Uefa cup. 
In the first match Anderlecht made a great match and showed team spirit. The belgium team is playing with confidence in the european tournaments. With that performance they deserve to get in the Champions league. Anderlecht uses mainly local players which is another positive. 
Even though that a draw with less than 3 goals is good for Anderlecht and will qualify them I think they will play for the win. 
Partizan should be sorry for not winning the first match as it will be incredibly hard to do something on belgium soil. 
The experience of Partizan will play its part. 

Prediction: 1
Bookie: Bet365
Odds: 1.61


----------



## ForzaItalia (Aug 23, 2010)

Dynamo Kiev is good to bet, Ajax priced only for the name.
Also Sampdoria to beat Werder.


----------



## bobby (Aug 24, 2010)

ForzaItalia said:
			
		

> Dynamo Kiev is good to bet, Ajax priced only for the name.
> Also Sampdoria to beat Werder.



Unlucky for Sampdoria, but I hope you betted on the full time, not who will qualify.


----------

